# Drilling fluids software



## محمد الاكرم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام
برامج هائلة
Mud Design.exe
Mud Design.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Mud Doctor.exe
Mud Doctor.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
وفقكم الله


----------



## عوبل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب رائعه ولكني ربما لا اعرف طريقة التحميل


----------



## ahmed 2013 (2 يناير 2013)

عاشت الايادي يارهيبببببب


----------



## aldambi (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك.... ولكن فيما يتعلق بالبرنامج الاول Mud Design.exe فانة لا يعمل .... اعتقد ان هناك خظأ ما!!!!​


----------



## astra2009 (12 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيل لبرامج شغالة


----------

